

Ctrl/Cmd+Enter in a form should send the form in a browser - jeena
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=923927

======
th0br0
Please don't do this. While CTRL+Enter is a great feature - if advertised! -
doing that for your average form is bad.

You simply lose the additional step of manually clicking (or tabbing to +
pressing enter/space on) the submit button which is not so mistake-prone as
allowing CTRL+Enter would be.

Just think of all those facebook messages you sent off accidentally when you
wanted to add a newline to your message...

